# Milwaukee Slot Car Show Nov 29th



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Milwaukee Slot Car Show
Sunday November 29th, 2015
Wise Guys- Formerly
Knights of Columbus
3200 S. 103rd. St Greenfield, WI 
Starts at 9am ends at 1pm
$5 admission.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I plan to be there selling.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Giving some serious thought. Hey Al;

Is that a good show for you?

Tom


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Al, I may be there as well, it is kind of a smaller show but still a lot of good stuff every time I have been there.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like my buddy Dan and I will be there possibly Pete with some big scale stuff too!

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You coming out on Saturday, Tom?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> You coming out on Saturday, Tom?


Yes we will be going over on Saturday. Maybe head to Lucky Bob's. What do you have in mind sir?

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe a little time at LB's as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I try to make one show a year. This won't be that show.  I love going to this. Tons cheaper than Ebay. Great people to meet and tons of great deals.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good show today. Thanks for having us out, Charlie!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> Good show today. Thanks for having us out, Charlie!


Agreed; thank you Charlie! 

Hey Al;

What's the date for the Spring show in Milwaukee? I forgot to grab a flyer.

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

So did I. I know it's February


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

When you guys find out please post it up. Have not made a show in over a year.


----------

